# Specsavers No Quibble Guarantee



## wakk44

I've made use of specsavers no quibble 3 month guarantee this morning.After ordering 2 pairs of varifocals last week I picked them up on thursday and was remarkably underwhelmed.
Both had 2 very small code numbers etched into each lens quite close to the eye line.I was told this is standard procedure although the optician did say the numbers aren't usually so close to the line of vision.
I had ordered the super duper varifocal lenses with the widest range of vision but the field of vision wasn't as good as my existing pair which is supposedly an inferior lense.
The manageress was very understanding and offered to have the numbers removed and the varifocals re made although did insist that they were the best varifocal lense available.
As I was disappointed with the quality of the lenses I asked for a full refund and thankfully the manageress agreed and put the refund back onto my card straight away.
A short walk down to Boots and I have ordered another couple of pairs that should be ready in a week.Quite a bit more expensive than specsavers but hopefully they will get it right.


----------



## gaspode

I had the same problem with my last pair of specs from Specsavers Steve.
When I took them back to the shop they said that all varifocals have these markings but they're not nearly so obvious on specs I've had before, in fact I can't find any marks on most of them.

Is this a recent Specsavers thing or is it general?

I may have to shop elsewhere in future.


----------



## H1-GBV

I've bought my glasses at Specsavers for the last 10y or so, with few problems. However, about 3y ago I got some very thin framed glasses and the bridge part kept going loose. I went into Specsavers in Lymington and blackpool, where they were repaired immediately without any problems.

Eventually I went back to my local branch and the manager offered to mend them himself. Although they seemed quite good and were holding after a month, I went back in and told him that I'd lost faith in them. He offered a free replacement, and as I'd had them 11 months, a free eye test with the lenses made up to the new prescription.

I was also allowed to keep the "old"pair, which were very acceptable for a "second pair" whilst in Europe.

Highly recommended - Gordon


----------



## raynipper

Almost all my glass's have been ordered from Specs4less with a money back guarantee. 
They are frameless, varifocal, reactolite, ant glare and scratch resistant. 
Usually around £200 delivered.
Twice I have not been happy and they asked me to return and they have been corrected to my satisfaction at no cost to me.

I have just returned my new pair because of the mid range was not clear. But silly me managed to send my OLD pair. Specs4less called and explained and they are sending my old pair if I will resend the new pair for adjustment.

So far I can't complain about their service.

Ray.


----------



## Zozzer

wakk44 said:


> I've made use of specsavers no quibble 3 month guarantee this morning.After ordering 2 pairs of varifocals last week I picked them up on thursday and was remarkably underwhelmed.
> Both had 2 very small code numbers etched into each lens quite close to the eye line.I was told this is standard procedure although the optician did say the numbers aren't usually so close to the line of vision.
> I had ordered the super duper varifocal lenses with the widest range of vision but the field of vision wasn't as good as my existing pair which is supposedly an inferior lense.
> The manageress was very understanding and offered to have the numbers removed and the varifocals re made although did insist that they were the best varifocal lense available.
> As I was disappointed with the quality of the lenses I asked for a full refund and thankfully the manageress agreed and put the refund back onto my card straight away.
> A short walk down to Boots and I have ordered another couple of pairs that should be ready in a week.Quite a bit more expensive than specsavers but hopefully they will get it right.


I can assure you it is not standard practice to etch code numbers on the lens. I bought my top of the range vari-focal from the Leigh branch in April 2014 and I've just checked and there is no sign of the code on either pair.


----------



## BillCreer

It would not surprise me if there were just a few large workshops who supply all of the high street opticians with their products. That's the way most other similar companies work.


----------



## Tan-all-over

I had some glasses from Specsavers a year ago and the pin holding the arm to the frameless lens broke so I took them back and asked them to repair them but was told "no, we can not repair them" in a carless way so I said but you made them, and was told yes but we can not do repairs". Am I missing something here ??? So I went to Boots and showed them and was told "yes we can repair them but they will have to be sent away it might be one or two days we will ring you when they are ready" good, so I went back to Specsavers and told them I was having them done at Boots and they can take me off their mailing list. Still get letters from them they can't even get that right.


----------

